# Hangin by the pool



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Everytime I see that boy I'm struck by what a great head he has, gorgeous color, so expressive, just perfect. And aww, little Raven turned into a lovely lady.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

What lovely dogs!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Beautiful pictures! I wanna live there and my dogs do too!!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!!!! Just wondering how high your fence is?
I have an inground pool to and we are just adding our fence same as yours black galvanized chain link. We are going for the 4 ft hight, but I don't want my dogs to jump it.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What gourgeous dogs!! What a great life!

Tanya


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Heidi

The fence around the pool is 4ft. as well as the fence around the backyard.
Just the pool fence is 1 1/2" mesh, so little kids can not climb it.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I was hoping to see some "pool pictures" today Brian.. Everyone looks awesome!!! DeeJay is gorgeous, as is RJ.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

They are good looking dogs! Thanks!

I have more questions, HA! 

Does the GSD hair clog up your filter? do their nails ever rip the liner? Bella won't go in the pool but Bo looks interested. Our summer so far is horrible mostly rain and cool. No pool weather yet.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Lynn

Deejay is the lifeguard he spends all day sitting on the steps, till little Ray jumps on his back.
She is so bad if she does not have a ball, then she is up to no-good.
In picture #6 she has just grabbed his rear end, in #7 he is giving her ****.
Then the chase is on #8 all around the backyard









Heidi

It's been cool here too, I just opened the pool last weekend.
The water temp was 58 deg., we have a large gas heater.
I can get the temp up to 82 in 24 hours, I won't go in unless the temp is 82 myself








As far as the hair, it gets caught in the strainer basket in the Skimmer before getting to the pump & filters.
We have molded thermoplastic steps, the dogs know to go to the steps if they have to get out.
So we don't have a problem with the liner, they do make dog ramps if you don't have molded steps.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

very awsome looking dogs you have nice pics also


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great pictures~Too bad Summer is soo short!
Lil Ray&Deejay will probably have you cleaning the skimmer constantly!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I need a gas heater too, we opened the pool May 28th and no human but Daisy dog has gone swimming!

Thanks for the advise!!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jane 

It's funny but no hair gets into the pump, & it comes out of the strainer basket very easy.
You just turn it upside down give it a bang on the ground, a big mat falls out.

Heidi

You could also go solar, takes a little longer to get up to temperature than gas.
I would think about the same time as a electric heat pump, what I can do in that 1st 24 hrs may take 5 days.
They say the annual cost of electricity to run a heat pump maybe two thirds of the cost of natural gas. 
But since the sun's energy is free, there are no operating costs.
Pool heating can effectively double the length of your pool season. 
We only have a 10 week pool season here, so I want to get the most use out of my pool.
I may also look into going solar someday, when it comes time to replace my heater.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

The hair gets stuck in our skimmer basket as well...I make sure to empty it every day.

I wish our pool would cool down.... it's already 88 degrees on its own and it's in full shade!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Such lucky puppers!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jessica

Good thing about the shade, or you would be just watching the algae grow!!!
You might like to look into a pool chiller, they have some fan based cooling system (electric) that requires no freon.
They can drop the pool water temperature down 12 to 15 degrees within 12 to 14 hours.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

My B is so jealous!!

They are absolutely stunning
Deejay's head is so massive you just want to kiss him and Raven is a beautiful girl


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool Brian! I haven't seen these pictures yet! What a lovely Duo! LR has such an inteligent and alert look, she is so beautiful! 

Poor Deejay, he is such a good sport putting up with all that harassment!


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks Lucia, you are right she is way more intelligent then Deejay.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Little_RavenThanks Lucia, you are right she is way more intelligent then Deejay.


LMAO... it's definitely a girl vs. boy thing. Hello Shannon!!


----------



## Little_Raven (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Lynn, Deejay is mean too!
Raven only wants to play with him


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Little_RavenHi Lynn, Deejay is mean too!
> Raven only wants to play with him










You tell Deejay to be good!! Little Raven's going to teach him how to treat a girl... not all that mean stuff.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I didnt' think it got that warm in Canada







I thought there was always snow














Now that we know that, Gracie wants to know when she can come play. And, um, where did little fluffy go?!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous pics!! So does Raven get in the pool or just Deejay?


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Jen

Funny she is not fluffy at all, other than about her ears.
And yes no snow for 5 months guaranteed









Kathy

Deejay parks himself on the steps, Little Ray is always on the go.
Always has a ball with her will never sit still outside, she going down the steps for a ball only.
Was doing some Chickens on the BBQ, so I only went down to the pool a few times.
I'm into doing things "low and slow" with smoke on the rotisserie.
Was planning on taking a picture of the birds, but forgot ...


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I wish we had a pool...








They both are gorgeous dogs, love the pool shots.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What a nice place! My dogs cannot see this as they will demand an equal environment! 

Gorgeous photos Brian

Lee


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Lee

It's too bad that when you were up to Joanne's place 2 yrs ago, we did not get together.
You would have had to drive past my place to get to hers!!!

Missy

Here is my all time favorite Pool shot.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunshine, a pool, fabulous dogs.... let's all go visit


----------

